# DISH Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition in Denver via Satellite;



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DISH Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition in Denver via Satellite; DishHD is Nation's Largest Package of High Definition Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Mar 02, 2006 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today it will launch local high-definition TV channels via its satellite TV service to customers in Denver and its 61 surrounding counties. The following local TV channels will be available: ABC Ch. 7 (KMGH), CBS Ch. 4 (KCNC) and FOX Ch. 31 (KDVR).

This is the first time HD local channels are available by satellite TV in the Denver area, providing an alternative to local cable service. The NBC Ch. 9 (KUSA) affiliate is available in standard definition but is not yet available in high definition.

DishHD(TM) packages offer customers more than 1,700 hours of HD programming every week across its more than 25 available channels which include HD local broadcasts. For only $49.99 a month, customers can access the entire DishHD lineup plus get more than 70 all-digital standard definition channels. Local channels in both high definition and standard definition can be added for just $5 a month. Cable companies, with a national average of just 10 HD channels, cannot come close to the robust lineup of DishHD.

DISH Network offers local channels via satellite to Denver area customers in the following 47 Colorado counties including: Adams, Alamosa, Arapahoe, Archuleta, Boulder, Chaffee, Cheyenne, Clear Creek, Conejos, Costilla, Delta, Denver, Dolores, Douglas, Eagle, Elbert, Garfield, Gilpin, Grand, Gunnison, Hinsdale, Jackson, Jefferson, Kit Carson, Lake, Larimer, Lincoln, Logan, Mineral, Moffat, Morgan, Ouray, Park, Phillips, Pitkin, Prowers, Rio Blanco, Rio Grande, Routt, Saguache, San Juan, San Miguel, Sedgwick, Summit, Washington, Weld and Yuma.

In addition, DISH Network will deliver HD locals in the following nine Nebraska counties: Box Butte, Cheyenne, Dawes, Deuel, Garden, Grant, Hooker, Keith and Kimball, plus the following six Wyoming counties: Albany, Campbell, Carbon, Johnson, Niobrara and Platte.

Consumers can call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) or visit www.dishnetwork.com for more information about DISH Network.

About EchoStar

EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) serves more than 12 million satellite TV customers through its DISH Network(TM), the fastest-growing U.S. provider of advanced digital television services in the last five years. DISH Network offers hundreds of video and audio channels, Interactive TV, HDTV, sports and international programming, together with professional installation and 24-hour customer service.

SOURCE: EchoStar

EchoStar
Mark Cicero, 720-514-5351 
[email protected]


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

Any reason for KUSA being an exception? They broadcast local news in HD and I was looking forward to partaking in their local HD content.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

eric0116 said:


> Any reason for KUSA being an exception? They broadcast local news in HD and I was looking forward to partaking in their local HD content.


Gannett probably wants $ to pay for the HD equipment.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

eric0116 said:


> Any reason for KUSA being an exception? They broadcast local news in HD and I was looking forward to partaking in their local HD content.


How are you planning on getting Denver HD locals from Colorado Springs? Do you have a waiver? I live in The Springs DMA and can't get them (and can't get The Springs stations OTA either).


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I wonder if the same will happen with Gannett's stations in Washington DC (WUSA) and Atlanta (WXIA).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53954


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am getting KUSA 6332 (NBC) now.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

leestoo said:


> I am getting KUSA 6332 (NBC) now.


Yup!!! Gannett is a go apparently.


----------



## trocar1970 (Jan 7, 2006)

So when will this event occur and how will we know?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

what event?

abc,cbs,nbc,fox hd denver affiliates are available right now


----------



## smentzer (Nov 2, 2004)

Which Satellite are the HD locals on?

edit: 129, looks like i need a dish 1000. guess i should have done some looking before I asked the question.


----------

